# im 29 wks and 4 days......anxious...



## rock_chick

I am a type 1 diabetic,
I have kidney reflux that is now impacting on my blood pressure (no signs of pre-eclampsia yet but its just a matter of time)......
doctors have doubled my medication but don't expect it to have much of an impact...

My baby has some kind of difficulty, most likely downs syndrome, and has some fluid on its lung (been very closely monitored for this)

Just so anxious that if baby comes now they wont be able to cope...

esp being diabetic ...the chance of baby having very low blood sugars on top of everything is worrying me....

hosp are checking me again in thursday and making a decision...
anyone advise?

thank you xxx


----------



## rock_chick

anyone? x


----------



## 25weeker

:hugs:

Every baby is so different it's very hard to say how they will be. Have you had steroids to help mature the babies lungs? If not ask about them as they do help.

Your baby may need ventilated when born but if not the probably cpap which gives them a bit of pressure in the lungs to make it easier to breath. They will be given TPN which is custom made for each baby giving them nutrition and any additional needs. In your lo case maybe additional glucose. Jaundice is usually common as well so sometime under the lights.

Don't lose hope it's amazing how strong these tiny babies can be.

I hope you keep cooking for a few more weeks.

Good luck xx


----------

